# New to me Spaceview



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Picked this up on a recent trip to Italy. Been after one for years but haven't done a great deal of research on them I just love the look of them. The chap in the shop said it was a 1975 but the date mark on the rear makes it a 1969 I think. Not sure if it has been played with at all but I love it and it will be a keeper whatever.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I couldn't tell you, but it looks cool.


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

After a quick research for now, I think the second hand may have been changed.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes you are right about the date mark making it 1969 , it is a beauty though, rather fancy a space view myself one day , think there a bit of a classic :yes:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Got a bit excited there, thought I was on watch sales for a mo. 

It's a beauty and I'm jealous.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

mvt,s were changed - out often, accutron, by bulova trained ( 2 week ) sellers.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Lots of info' here http://www.accutron214.com/Accutron214Conversion.htm


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

This has got me thinking about a birth year watch for 1964 ???


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

odyseus10 said:


> This has got me thinking about a birth year watch for 1964 ???


 Hear you go, 1964 (M4).


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a very nice piece  It looks in wonderful condition for a watch over 50 years old!!! Time to begin the search


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had three of these last year, only the one left now


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A lovely watch , I wouldn't mind owning myself one day :thumbsup:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I just bought one (1964 Spaceview) on ebay from seller hronotime - seems to be guy with a good reputation for Accutrons


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm loving wearing it, may start collecting them!! Is that for sale Roy??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Omega100 said:


> I'm loving wearing it, may start collecting them!! Is that for sale Roy??


 No sorry it's not.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Interesting read.

http://www.accutron214.com/accutronspaceviewhistory.htm


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

A fine looking example. Congratulations!


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

odyseus10 said:


> I just bought one (1964 Spaceview) on ebay from seller hronotime - seems to be guy with a good reputation for Accutrons


 Ludmil sells some nice running accutrons.

And OP. Very nice Spaceview. Appears to have a Swiss caseback also.


----------

